# '32 Ford Victoria hot rod



## Mike_L. (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi folks. I'm new here and I've recently started the hobby of building model cars, something I haven't done since I was a kid in the 60s! I bought my first model car last weekend and recently finished building it. I made some mistakes with it but I'm learning as I go. As I continue to build models I hope to get better at it.

Mike_L.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards Mike! Enjoy your stay and nice work with the T Bucket. :thumbsup:


----------

